# Will I be able to do flex in San Francisco?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I applied but never heard back.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Check your flex app. If you passed the back ground check and have checks on everything else, watch all the videos. Then you're good to go.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it depends on when you applied. I know they're not accepting new drivers right now, but I heard they're slowly letting previously applied drivers in as existing fall off.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Check your flex app. If you passed the back ground check and have checks on everything else, watch all the videos. Then you're good to go.


Nah, a lot of places aren't taking new driver's


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Nah, a lot of places aren't taking new driver's


You might be right and all the warehouses might be overfilled with drivers at the moment. No wonder, my warehouse never offers blocks at boosted prices even during heavy rain or during Super Bowl. There are plenty of suckers that will do it at base price. Drivers need to learn, just like creating surge in LAX, if no one's willing to deliver when it rains, they'll be forced to raise the block prices...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Try to get everyone on board to NOT grab the blocks when they first pop up and wait for the boosted prices. I would like to see that kind of coordination.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Try to get everyone on board to NOT grab the blocks when they first pop up and wait for the boosted prices. I would like to see that kind of coordination.


it'd be nearly impossible to get drivers at UCA1 to be on board with that. some drivers come to our warehouse from 100 miles away, I think they'd even take blocks at a lower hourly rate.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> some drivers come to our warehouse from 100 miles away...


Are you serious? That's 200 miles of commute. Even if you get 25 miles per gallon, that's 8 gallons and I'm not even including the miles you have to drive during your delivery. How stupid are these Flex drivers?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> Are you serious? That's 200 miles of commute. Even if you get 25 miles per gallon, that's 8 gallons and I'm not even including the miles you have to drive during your delivery. How stupid are these Flex drivers?


tell me about it .. I tried talking some sense into them, and they just told me they don't mind driving the distance.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

When or will delivery be available in the Bay Area?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> When or will delivery be available in the Bay Area?


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

They ramped up heavily for Christmas. There are only 2 cities in the country taking new drivers. Keep checking Craigslist.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

we certainly don't need anymore drivers at the SF Warehouse


----------

